# Hemianthus Callitrichoides



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I attempted HC once on Eco-Complete. It was a fail. Does anyone grow them on Eco? Or does it need ADA Amazonia? Just want to hear opinions from whoever is succesful at growing them.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a rather lush, compact mat of it growing on eco complete. Did you het it from a place that grew it emersed? Describe how it "failed"


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Bought it submersed. It grew EXTREMELY slow to the point where I thought it stopped growing. After a while, they started growing on top of each other and became like a ball of HC. Also, the roots started to disintegrate from under the balls of HC. It is the best way I can describe it. 

What are the specs of your tank?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

HC can be very demanding at times. How well was it rooted? Did you plant them one stem at a time? How consistent is your co2? Are you dosing NPK regularly? What are your NPK levels?


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

CO2 turns on an hr before my lights and turns off the same time my lights do. My tank is on a 6 hr photoperiod. I dose EI according to the chart on APC but a little less.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I would up the lighting to perhaps 7 hours. The HC isn't shaded btw, is it? HC adores light, especially when it comes to intensity. Do you use Flourish excel as a another carbon source along with pressurized co2? Flourish excel could help out in conjunction with co2.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

No it is not shaded. I have flourish excel but only use it for spot treatments. I figured pressurized co2 was adequate. Did you use both pressurized and liquid carbon to get your HC to grow?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What is your tank size and what light are you using?


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

At the time I attempted it, it was in a 20g L tank with 3x 23W 6500K bulbs.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

The set up sounds fine to me. I'd say extend the light for another hr or two.

Growing vertically instead of horizontal is definitely not enough light.


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm growing HC on Eco- complete and they are doing fine.
i put some plant root tabs before i put Eco complete in the tank. it's 10 gal tank with 54watt.also im using diy co2 =]


----------



## puro (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm growing mine in eco. Very green and spreading fast.... I love seeing the tiny green shoots pop up from seemingly nowhere. I do have 1 root tab buried all the way at the bottom, but I'm not sure if that's affecting growth at all. I'm also using 80 watts of t12 plant fluros.


----------

